# blueberry melomel



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Got a recipe for Blueberry Mead that calls for chopped mint.

It says steep in 200 deg for 10 min. Do you use the mint leaves after or the steeping sauce?

Started my first batch of regular mead last night, made with my treefoil-blueweed mid-summer honey......can't wait!!!!


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*mint blueberry mead*

:scratch:Wow mint in a blueberry mead?
Be careful mint is pretty powerful in its effect. I've never used mint and probably would have to try a final or aromatic addition or a dry addition w/ the mint first. How much mint is in the recipe? a final is the last few minutes of the heat process or you could add the mint leave dry in the carboy to give a nice light hint(hopefully!)
Better get some other folks advice on using mint.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I would try for thyme, anise hyssop or mint honey if you can swing it. Fresh, slimy mint leaves might not ferment as planned, and dry mint loses its zing.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

BTW, you can never use too many blueberries in a blueberry melomel. I freeze the berries, and then add them at the end of the primary fermentation (sulfite optional).


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Do you use the mint leaves after or the steeping sauce?

I do not understand the question above. I take it that what you do is steep the mint then pour the liquid into the fermentation vessel. If you do leave the mint leaves in, I'd suggest in a hop bag or in a fabric pouch. If you leave them in loose you might clog your tubing when racking.

For stronger mint character you want to do this closer to bottling time.


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

*WOW it's GREAT*

I added the mint to the berries and sterilised @ 180deg for 20 minutes.

Primary ferment in a pail for 2 weeks....racked last night to a carboy and had a bit of a mess with berry seeds and mint clogging the siphon.

I didn't end up with much sediment at the bottom ....maybe because i lost siphon with 1/4 pail left and was forced to dump into the carboy. A few berries ended up in the carboy and i suspect some of the sediment too.

I think i'll rack again in a month to rid the sediment that i may have poured back in...and berry seeds too.

Any comments/suggestions? How far off am I?

BUT IT TASTES AWESOME!!!

If the flavour now is any indication of the finished product.... whoa!


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

BJ, Get you a hop bag or a honey comb bag from Dadant. They are cheap and keep the seeds and leaves enclosed in the bag. I use it to add hops and even have tried blueberries to beer and it works great! It'll save you some grief next time.
Whats your spec gravity? Is it done fermenting?


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

do like Zane said and us a hops bag. Steep the leaves like a giant tea bag and only use the liquid not the leaves after steeping. I use this method useing specialty grain to make dark beers


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Or make a tincture. Sterile and can be added to taste.


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Zane said:


> BJ, Get you a hop bag or a honey comb bag from Dadant. They are cheap and keep the seeds and leaves enclosed in the bag. I use it to add hops and even have tried blueberries to beer and it works great! It'll save you some grief next time.
> Whats your spec gravity? Is it done fermenting?


I've heard about the bag but thought it couldn't happen to me!!!!!inch:
I'll get one if this turns out in the end.

I'm not sure about the SG i got a skewed reading trying it through 8 lbs of floating berries, and didn't have a tall enough glass to test with. I also didn't think of checking when i racked. As long as it tastes good i won't get to bent on the alcohol content.

I have it in a 6 1/2 gallon carboy and the primary only made 5 1/2 gallons. I topped it off with a gallon of must the other morning and went to work, when i came back it blew the burper cone off and what a frothy mess. 2 days later it's finally settled down where it will stay on now. I think the vigor is over now. Just baby bulbbing.


----------

